# Tiger muskie caught today on lake erie



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

Today while trolling for walleye we hooked into this unicorn! It hit the bandit in 12 feet of water and jumped 2 feet out of the water! We thought a steelie at first! It fought. Fought hard. Couldn't gain on him. Finally got the board off and it was really game on! What a powerful fight! We couldn't believe it once it was in the net!!! Just look at this beautiful tiger muskie!!!! My first ever muskie on lake erie!!!!! Wow what a great day!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful fish !! Those are great to eat !!!


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

rangerpig250 said:


> Beautiful fish !! Those are great to eat !!!


Congratulations


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I'm not trying to be rude or critical, just helpful and informative. It is actually a pure strain Muskie and not a Tiger Muskie. Still an exceptional catch of a lifetime on Erie. Trust me I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Where was it caught? Just curious. I caught this right in front of the vermilion break wall just outside a pack of perch fishermen a few years back. I thought I had a personal best walleye the way it dove to the bottom and it’s not even close to the size you had. They are a great fight


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

rangerpig250 said:


> Beautiful fish !! Those are great to eat !!!


Great fish! mmm...Musky cheeks...lol


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great Catch!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Good eating? Really?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

gorgeous specimen, killer paint on that fish. hopefully it was released.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Southernsaug said:


> I'm not trying to be rude or critical, just helpful and informative. It is actually a pure strain Muskie and not a Tiger Muskie. Still an exceptional catch of a lifetime on Erie. Trust me I know what I'm talking about.


X2 
Nice fish but looks more like a pure strain to me too


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

Whatever kind of musky it is. Still an awesome catch for sure!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

walleyeQueen said:


> Today while trolling for walleye we hooked into this unicorn! It hit the bandit in 12 feet of water and jumped 2 feet out of the water! We thought a steelie at first! It fought. Fought hard. Couldn't gain on him. Finally got the board off and it was really game on! What a powerful fight! We couldn't believe it once it was in the net!!! Just look at this beautiful tiger muskie!!!! My first ever muskie on lake erie!!!!! Wow what a great day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count the mandibular pores under the lower jaw. If there are 13 or less it's a Tiger if 14 or more it's a true Muskie.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Looks like an easy way to tell might be if the Caudal Fin is pointed or rounded, according to the chart.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Great Lakes strain. Beautiful fish! Seined one up the summer I was up on Stone Lab.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Personally to me it doesn’t matter, it’s one hell of a catch in our part of the Great Lakes system. More and more reports every year.


----------



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

walleyeQueen said:


> Today while trolling for walleye we hooked into this unicorn! It hit the bandit in 12 feet of water and jumped 2 feet out of the water! We thought a steelie at first! It fought. Fought hard. Couldn't gain on him. Finally got the board off and it was really game on! What a powerful fight! We couldn't believe it once it was in the net!!! Just look at this beautiful tiger muskie!!!! My first ever muskie on lake erie!!!!! Wow what a great day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys the fish was released! I was so worried about it i didn't even measure him! Got him back very quickly! I live on the black river in lorain. I fish the river or lake almost every single day. This catch made my year! Doesn't matter what type of muskie. Once in a lifetime in my backyard! Truly thankful and blessed!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

You got, it's all about having a good time. Nice fish.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Great job getting the fish back to the water and your concern for a scarce resource. To reiterate I wasn't being critical, just trying to be informative and helpful. There was a time we never thought we'd ever see any Muskies coming from Lake Erie, again.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice barred muskie, probably lsc fish, definitely not a tiger.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I think if they were targeted we would see more and more reports, seems most musky caught are accidental


----------

